# Monte Pyramid LE: Real or Fake



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Need some help guys:
.
To my knowledge, Montechristo has only made 3 sizes of limited edition cigars in the past few years:
Double Corona - band states 2001 Edition Limitada
Robusto - band states 2001 Edition Limitada 
Corona Gordo - band states 2003 Edition Limitada, aka Monte C
.
I recently saw a stick that looks just like the Monte #2 except it is double banded with 2nd band stating 2003 Edition Limitada.
I have never seen it and I am wondering if any of the fellows have. Apparently it can be seen in European Cigar Magazine.
.
Question:
1) Does this cigar exist?
2) If yes, does it come in boxes of 25?
.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Sounds like fakes. There are no Monte pyramids that are LE Maduros. Monte. also made a robusto in 1999( Millenium Reserve), it has a band that says 2000 on it.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

I'm not aware of any Monte Pyramid Limited Edition. The new "Pyramid Sellecion" has a Monte Pyramid in it, but I don't believe it has a LE band.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

pds is correct. There is no LE band on the MC 2 in the Seleccion Piramides 




If there is a Montecristo No 2 with a Edition Limitada band on it, I would be suprised since Habanos SA hasnt said a word about it.


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

Fredster said:


> *Sounds like fakes. There are no Monte pyramids that are LE Maduros. Monte. also made a robusto in 1999( Millenium Reserve), it has a band that says 2000 on it. *


it may not be fake as such, perhaps a genuine MC2 with a genuine EL band!


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

The robusto should have either an Edicion Limitada with no year or with 2001 on it. I have seen numerous different cigars that are not official Limitada releases, with the extra bands, some from reliable sources, some from less than reliable. The Robaina Don Alejandro is one that come sto mind So, it's really a crapshoot. Bottom line is do you trust where it came from. If so, make them explain it.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*On the MC2 LE*

I have seen MC2 LE out there, but they carried a 2001 LE band and came in a MC Seleccion box. This box pictured here came from Spain. I recently saw the same box at a tobacconist in Paris, France, last week so I'm pretty sure it's legit.

Now, what makes these LE wrappers so special, I'm not sure. They look like regular wrappers to me.

As far as I know there are no MC2 LE that I've ever heard of.

Right now there's a bigger problem, and that is the spate of lousy counterfeit cubans making their way around the Baltimore. I get surprised at what keeps turning up. So my advice (and warning) to other herfs out there is BEWARE!!

I've said this before. There are two kinds of people that you'll find selling in the cigar world. Those that are in it for the money and those that are in it for the love of the leaf. The former will only last a short while till they're gone (burned out, chased out, snuck out) -- with your money. The latter are more genuine and will stay the distance. Some of the senior gorillas out there will tell you that with experience you can spot a true lover of the leaf (and not just someone all excited about their new smoking hobby).

Another caveat to remember is this. When it comes to hard to find or hard to obtain cigars, if it's too good to be true it usually is!!

MoTheMan


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*More MC2 LE*

More of the MC2 LE


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*The VR Don Alesandro LE*

Here's what the box looks like. [Again, from a very dependable source.]


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*CORRECTION*

As far as I know there are no MC2 LE *2003* that I've ever heard of.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*More of the VR*

Here's what the VR LE look like.
Again, CAn't figure out what makes these wrappers LE!!?!
Almost returned this box when I received it . . . but since I like the brand so much, and even this size, I decided to just hold onto it (and the price was agreeable).


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*A closer look at the VR LE*

A closer look at the VR LE


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: A closer look at the VR LE*



MoTheMan said:


> *A closer look at the VR LE *


those look pretty good from over here


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Monte #2's in a normal # 2 box with limitada bands are fake. However the ones you show are very legit. It was a special production seleccion box with different sizes, not to be confused with LE maduros. I have no explanaation for the Robainas other than it is possible they put the wrong bands on the cigars. As you said there is nothing different about the wrappers and have spoken to a few vendors who all say there is no VR Limitada. There was however a similar Robaina Humidor they only make so many of. The cigars have the same wrappers as usual, but have special bands to show they are part of the collectable humidor. Similar to the Cohiba Humidors. I'll try to get a picture of this Robaina Humidor to see if indeed those are the bands they put on them.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

There are two special Robaina humidors. The first they made 83 of to celebrate Don Alejandros 83rd birthday. The second was to commemorate the 5th year anniversary launch of the brand. The bands on your cigars are the later. They both go for about 3000.00 ea. I'm still not sure how they ended up on a normal box of D.A.'s. The pictures of the bands are not very clear, but look like the ones on yours.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Another after thought then I'll shutup. If the Robaina brand was launched in 97, then maybe all boxes of Don Alejandro from 2001 got the special 5 year ann. bands, as well as the ones in the limited humidors. Is the box dated 01 on the bottm? I'll check with Smokeymo in London, if anyone would know he would. The oldest D.A.'s I have on hand are 2002. By the way, those wrappers look very nice, this is one of my favorites also!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Fredster,

The story behind the VR 5th Anniversario is that this was a limited production run of the same Don Alesandros that were passed out at the 5th Festival del Habano Dinner which takes place late February in Havana. From what I know it's supposed to be the same blend as the regular Don Alesandro (but please feel free to correct me oif anyone knows different), but it was promoted as having a different wrapper, which it obviously it doesn't have. Haven't smoked one yet, just sitting on the box as a special collector's item. Anyways, my source for the cigar is a reliable one that I'm happy with, so I don't doubt their credibility. Just thought I'd post the pictures here as a reflection of MattR's comments (again, more to reaffirm than disagree).

MoTheMan


----------



## Willie (May 23, 2003)

am I the only one to notice that the warranty seal on the VR's isn't even close to the right place on the box?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I spoke to cgarsltd.com in London. They are at the festival every year, Smokemo has pictures of himself with Don Alejandro all over his website. They said that 5th ann. band that is on your cigars was made for the 5th ann. of the launch of the brand( 2001). The brand was launched 1n 1997.The only cigars they have ever seen with that band are the ones in the limited edition humidor, and some ones that were handed out at his 83rd birthday ann. dinner in Havana, in singles not in full boxes. If they were to commemerate the 5th festival like you were told why do they have Limitada 2001 on them. The 5th festival was this year 2003.You can see the ones haned out at the dinner at aelloyd cigars website in London also. They are selling them along with napkins that came from that dinner.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Willie,
What do you mean on the warranty seal? All my boxes have it on the left side. Most of them are closer to the left edge, is this what you saw? I have a few from the mid 90's that have it on the right, but nothing recent.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Thanks for the info Fredster,

Guess I'll have to smoke one to find out how bad (i.e. counter feit) they are. 

I think Willie noticed that the seal is off the center of the shield by a coupla' of mm.

MoTheMan


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

The ones that Mo the Man has pictured are legit, no matter what Mitchell says. I know where these came from and can guarantee they are what the vendor said. There are a lot of things that are made for the festivales that are never "official". These are regular Don Alejandros with a EL band to commemorate the 5 year anniversary and the other band is the same as the ones from the 5 year anniversario humidor. I don;t remember there ever being any discussion about the wrappers being different, but they could be. Maybe you'll get lucky and they will be wrapper leaf that is actually from the Robaina vegas. 

Now, on that Montecristo Seleccion box.... does anyone else noticed the obvious difference in color of some of the regualr Montecristo bands? And, the other pictures I have seen of this box DO NOT have the EL bands on them.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Mo.. if you break up that box, LMK.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Matt,
The Robainas definately look real, I hope they are for Mo's sake. I know there are unofficial cigars there every year, but It's strange Mitchell didn't see them since he was there. Your right on the Montes all the pictures I have seen don't have the Limitada bands either. However I have never seen those 5th ann. bands on any robainas other than the humidors and the ones from the dinner, but you say they are legit. How do you know those Montes were not an unofficial cigar at the festival also?


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

I don't think that Monte box was released until after 2001, but could be wrong on that. I'm actually not saying the Monte case is not legit, just that un until now I had not seen one with EL bands.

Trust me, Mitchell can't be everywhere at all times.  These came from someone with more connections than even Mitch.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Oops, my bad on the Montecristo Seleccion box. It was released in June of 2001. The 4th Habanos Festivale was in February of 2002. The 2001 ELs were relaeased around May of 2002. So, I'm guessing someone put some of the EL bands on some Montecristos and then put them in a Seleccion box. Judging that by looking at the different band colors on the #5s.

And on the DAs, directly from Habanos SA:
-VEGAS ROBAINA. Prominente:
The prominent of Vegas Robaina has only been produced in 800 units that were distributed during the Gala Dinner of the 4th Habanos Festival celebrated in Havana, in which the 5th anniversary of that brand was commemorated. 

This format will not be found in any market as it was only produced for that dinner and in those quantities, delivered to those present, and for those reasons it is not available for sale.


----------



## CigarTom (Aug 27, 2003)

*Solvable Mystery*

Matt,
The 2003 Limited Edition Montercristo #2 is easily distinguishable. The only differences between the regular #2 and the LE are the addition of the extra ring and the filler is fermented with Viagra. So just smoke one and see what happens. I'm always glad when I can be of help.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Thanks Tom and the next time I need some help getting it up, you'll be the first one I call, since it seems you are interested in that sort of thing.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Matt,
That would be sweet if the box was signed by Robaina. Sounds like they are the real deal. More connected than Mitchell? Thats impressive.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

is everyother post about Mitchell? it's been proven he isn't the foremost on collectible/limited edition cigars, i.e. 1996 especialidades...... 

what kinda isth is this.

MoTheMan's gars is fo shizzle the rizzle dizzle nizzle


holla...


----------



## Willie (May 23, 2003)

Well there have been some recent issues with mitchell on other things, so I will take them with a grain of salt ... I hope they are real ... just seems to be too many inconsistencies ... as far as the seal is concerned, it seems to be off on the sheild ... in addition, it is not lined up with the edge at all ... seems to be slopily applied ...


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

You know of a website with more collectible/limited editions than his, I'd love to see it. What's the story on Especialidadis 96, I've never heard of them either. If you have an item that no other authentic habanos dealer has heard of , and has no certificate of authenticity from Habanos because it is "unofficial" how can it be a collectible item?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Whoa!
What a discussion. And thanks for the updated information Matt R. I think that's on the money, from what I remember hearing.

Some FYI material.

Both boxes came from the same source, bought at different times. Been with this source for about 16 months and have been quite pleased. No problems at all except the occasional cigars that are a little on the dry side.

The codes on BOTH boxes are the same. EAR Feb 02. Hmm, made me wonder when I looked them up. If I wasn't so sure about my source I'd be more suspicious. In fact when I first got the box of Robainas in I was a little pissed that the wrappers looked light & wanted to return it, but rather than deal with the hassle (& because I like the VR brand so much).

Matt R, robmcd, if & when I break the cigars out, you'll be each getting one . . . just don't know when I'll break the box.

As for the MC Seleccion, the box I have is varnished, whereas older boxes I've seen were not. I also recently saw the same box at a cigar shop in Paris, France (just last week when I was there), and that's NOT where I bought it from, so I'm pretty sure it's legit.

But, here's what I also know about Havanas. Different markets (i.e. UK, Switzerland, Hong Kong, Canada, Australia) get different products. Fo instance, one of my favorite short smokes is the Bolivar Chicos (bought my first box at the LCDH, 5th & 23rd St., In Havana). It's a short 10-15 min smoke and not as strong as the rest of the Bolivar line, but loaded with flavor and just yummy. What's great about it is that being small, I can smoke 4 or 5 in a row & eally enjoy 'em!!    

While I'm always suspicious when I hear of a "special size" or new cigar, I have to do a mental check on what's on the market, and if the source is a erliable & dependable one.

Fredster, thanks for intriguing dialog. PM sent.

MoTheMan


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

P.S. Re: the Bolivar Chicos, damn, I can never seem to find that cigar ANYWHERE except from a Swiss dealer and recently at the airport shop in Paris.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Mo,
Northern lights cigars in Canada has them, but price is high of course...$80.00/box. Sounds like a good quick smoke. Is it MM or handmade? Nice chatting with you also. You travel around a lot , what line of work you in?


----------



## cigar mark (Jan 31, 2004)

yes once again we find that the box mo the man is showing can again be just another net scam. wonder why color so dark? if not happy send back. well on the other hand balt is just doing well seems like one person is questioning wether someone likes the leaf or money its not the money baby been smoking leaf way to long for that wondering if it isn"t jealousy setting in. since there are alot of others here that just rave over the leaf no problems from most of the others , unless someone tries to insinuat different. would welcome others from balt to comment. also some of you gorillas out there please feel free to e mail me personnally i would love to send a stick or two to ya to see what u think.


----------



## JFizzle (Jul 17, 2003)

Mark-
You can send me a cuople sticks, I'll check them out for you


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

I have no idea what cigar mark just "said".   

Fredster, the Especialadads (sp??) were "officially" produced, just not sold to wholesalers and legit shops do know about them.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Matt,

THANK YOU!! I thought I was the only one who didn't understand a dam* thing that man said. Frankly if one can't punctuate or use any form of intelligent grammer, it's difficult to read and I unconsciously have less respect for the writer.


I'm not going to get too into this 'cause I'm too new to the scene, but this doesn't seem to be the proper place to air personal differences - maybe it's just me. 

Animosity rots the brain and I'd rather spend my brain cells learning more about the leaf - instead of hearing people I respect being dissed. 
EOC :sb


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Now, the question I forgot to ask... does off center placement of seals indicate fake? that was mentioned and I wonder are cubans really picky - that it could be used as an indicator?


----------



## CigarTom (Aug 27, 2003)

*cigar mark*

hey mark don't worry bout what some of these guys are sayin you know what i mean? don't myself know whether they're here for the leaf or the money or you know how it is. sometime its like some sort of clique like thing with them jumpin on and off the bandwagon you got to be in the in crowd or whatever- jealousy, hypocricy none of it make no sense to me either cause juz the other day make viagra joke an some gay dude be comin on to me. look i don't care what lifestyle whatever but keep it to themselves right? do it seem to you or am i alone but they just pick pick pick. who be calling the pot turned the kettle black? it just don't make no sense.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

CigarTom, this is the last cigar forum where you will find clique's. I just didn't understand a darn thing the guy wrote??


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Same here. Made Kerry seem like an english major LOL


----------



## JFizzle (Jul 17, 2003)

It's really disturbing to see people poke fun at someone because they don't have a Master's Degree in English. Moreover, the man has just been trying to make a point about some cigars he had and has been selling. He is obviously new to this and to see the so called family of gorillas trash him is unbelievable. Just make your point about cigars and be done with it

Many people from the Baltimore herf are on this site and know the situation of so-called counterfeit cigars that have been coming through here. We are all just trying to smoke and acquire some knowledge of the leaf. It's not necessary for people to belittle fellow smokers just to get your meaningless point across. 

Another thing, this quote from another string says alot about the so-called family on here: 


Got vindicated yesterday when I got a call from one of the local herfs who also picked up one of those "30th Anniversaries" last weekend. He asked me if it was fake as he couldn't find a picture of it in any book. Well, duh!! Actually, I wasn't that rude, but let him know that Cohiba brand never made a cigar that size as far as anyone knows. Well, he vindicated me, and told me I was right to stand my ground when it seemed that everyone around me was just buying all the fakes they could find. I keep saying it, Greed & Stupidity, that's what keeps them coming back.

I'm 100% positive that wouldn't be said in person at our herf's on Fridays!! I personally approached the man about the possibility of the cigars being counterfeit. No internet trashing, just face to face communication and it has worked itself out. 

So let's stop, just smoke say your opinion and be done with it. And if it's something you wouldn't say in person don't act like a pompass snob and say it to a monitor, be a man.

I hope my grammar passes the ClubStogie test.




__________________


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

who got trashed?


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Jfizz,

Whether you have a degree in english or not does not matter, what does matter is that I can understand what you're trying to say. From what I read into the post he was trashing someone in a big way and looking for a fight... now, had that post been punctuated, I may have been able to read something else into it. Perhaps it wasn't negative at all, but the point is, I couldn't tell. 

Folks who are used to IMing tend not to punctuate, which is fine in a line by line conversation where clarification can happen, but here on the boards, it's important to make your point clearly, no? 

There is a certain culture in the IMworld who are very difficult to understand and therefore are written off - they may have had great points, but if they can't communicate, no one can tell their intelligence.

Gotta love baltimoreons, We're always ready for a fight! 

- this demonstrates to the rest of the world why we are the murder capitol of the US. (as was mentioned in another thread).

Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## JFizzle (Jul 17, 2003)

Poker-
To answer your question:

First, it's not necessary to poke fun at someone because they don't have as strong of a command of the English language as others on here.

Second, the comments from one of the elder gorillas which I quoted are unnecessary. It's not about "greed and stupidity" it's about learning something about a hobby that's all. So saying things like "well, duh" and that the people who purchased the stogies are greedy and stupid is wrong. I certainly hope apoligies are forthcoming.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

BTW, I believe my post is one that has incited your wrath - I'm female. I don't have the right anatomy to stand up like a man. 

The point isn't that he's stupid, no one said that. I couldn't understand him - period.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Well, then appologies on my part. I will however stand that the post was very very confusing to me.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Okay, this is rediclous. I have a hard time believing that anyone smoking cigars and chatting on a computer can't type some simple English. Anyways, *MOVING ON....*

Some important tips on buying:

-Do not buy any cigars from guys who walk into a shop out of the blue.

-Do not buying anything supposedly 'rare' w/o doing any research first.

-Do not buy any cigars w/o first asking around for some references from knowledgable folks (The cigar world is not all that large, and there is a great chance that someone selling authentic merchandise will be known by another person on one of the cigar boards.)


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

I know one thing.

I didn't understand the posts either. No IM not making fun of someone who may or may not have a grasp on the english launguage - Im simply saying Huh? what did he say? 
So it's not just one or two people.

Those Robinas look great to me..
However they came to be in your collection congrats!
When the time Comes Enjoy them.

Hb


----------



## cigar mark (Jan 31, 2004)

To Clarify: 
sorry that i was so fague in my discussion, however i was pretty disturbed that someone bashed me in a way that through me off. Furthermore we are talking about a group that meet regurarly , u would think that such tallk about certain things would be afforded by talking to him personally not the way it was done. I surely never misled anyone and to be shamed like that not so kind. who needs friends like that. Once again is it jealousy or meaness. Hopefully this can be worked out. I love to meet new people on the other hand who needs friends like that. Now Miss Churchlady and whoever else is this better ENGLISH......................


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

As a Baltimore herfer... the one who originally started this 
post on a questionable cigar that had nothing to do with anyone 
in Baltimore or Club Stogie, it sure has gotten off track. 
.
I was 99.9% sure there was no such thing as a Monte #2 EL.
Thanks for the verification guys. 
.
Great pictures from Mo. Great knowledge on the Vegas Robainos. The knowledge and experience of some of gorillas came out with the Monte box. There was some good humor in our usual exchange. This is what I look for here at Club Stogie. 
.
Some of the other stuff probably could have been left out.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Hmm!
Interesting discourse so far.
But . . .
*First, it's not necessary to poke fun at someone because they don't have as strong of a command of the English language as others on here.* I agree! Making fun of someone doesn'tget anywhere, but you do want to know what someone is sying or implying.

Now as for *Second, the comments from one of the elder gorillas which I quoted are unnecessary. It's not about "greed and stupidity" it's about learning something about a hobby that's all. So saying things like "well, duh" and that the people who purchased the stogies are greedy and stupid is wrong. I certainly hope apoligies are forthcoming.*

What pray tell are these apologies?
Let's just say this. When a group of herfs that someone's been hanging around for a while starts acting a little out of the ordinary it really raises some questions. What do I mean? Well, when all of a sudden people start avoiding eye contact, or where once people would talk to one another new silences ensue, or when a knowledgeable legitimate question is asked about a source of cigars and the answer is a short roundabout one, or when the offer for a cigar is a very aggressive one, (well, some of you herfs get the idea here), this kind of action really, really raises suspicion that people aren't dealing straight out. So do we have a right here to raise some concerns?

*Hell ya'!![* Because we want to get to the truth of the matter and not just go roundabout in an intellectual discussion. I still stand by what I've said and implied, that something stinks in this local cigar scene.

MoTheMan

P.S. Been wanting to write something sooner, but it's been a long, late day. [Yawn, time for bed].


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

I'm not going to apologize. I simply did not understand what was being written and said so. It's kinda like when I'm talking to drillr. I have to ask him three or four times WTF he just said to me. So, if someone is waiting for a forthcoming apology from me, well, get your waiting shoes on.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

CM, 
I didn't mean to humiliate you, my point was simply. WTF was said? that's all. I've had plenty of people WTF me - then, I clarify.

is your grammer better? what do I care? Could I understand you, yes, it was a little better. 

The spacing issue hurts my brain though - being a visual person it's difficult to read a single paragraph with little punctuation, lots of statements and get the meaning. 

You don't need to change, but if you don't and I ask you Huh? don't get offended. K?


----------



## cigar mark (Jan 31, 2004)

Personally i really would like to just leave this all alone. Since someone has answered a question. Hopefully he will call and this to me is over. To much of my time that i really can't afford to waste on this B.S. It is what it is LIFE GOES ON............


----------



## CigarTom (Aug 27, 2003)

*Better things to do*

Mark, Aww come on. Let's dwell on it some more. It's fun to beat a dead horse. What's more important- the Janet Jackson breast issue? Howard Dean going EEEHHHAAA? Personally I think what those guys think you think isn't what I think you think they think. I could be wrong though.


----------

